# The 'Great' Bread Thread



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm going to spend some of my strips to build up a list of different breads and how they affect me.

I intend to do a test each month as follows :-

1) Test before.
2) Eat two slices of bread (of a known weight). Just bread, nothing else.
3) 1hr Test.
4) 2hr Test.

If anyone else feels that they wish to contribute too, then please feel free. Of course we're often on different treatment regimes and so this will need to be mentioned alongside any results.

At some point, I'll summarise the results.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

*Home-made Seeded Granary*

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 30g

*Before* : 4.7mmol/L
*1 hr* : 6.7mmol/L
*2 hr* : 5.6mmol/L


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you going to trial Burgen bread too Andy
Overall I find it the best for controlling sugars.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Are you going to trial Burgen bread too Andy
> Overall I find it the best for controlling sugars.



I'll do that one in January, then (unless someone else does it first). Any other requests?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice thread idea Andy.

I'd also suggest you 'test' the breads at the same time each day (I know this would change results for me).

If I remember I might do Burgen Soya and Linseed tomorrow lunchtime as we have some in. Just to check... are you eating your bread(s) unbuttered?

M


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Nice thread idea Andy.
> 
> I'd also suggest you 'test' the breads at the same time each day (I know this would change results for me).
> 
> ...



Agreed. That's my intention to always start at 10am. 

Also, I am eating the bread unbuttered. That was fine for my nice granary bread, but I'm not looking forward to testing bog-standard white!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm... 10am might muddy the waters for me a little since I'd still have some breakfast insulin active. Would lunchtime be a satisfactory alternative for us awkward T1 types??


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hmmm... 10am might muddy the waters for me a little since I'd still have some breakfast insulin active. Would lunchtime be a satisfactory alternative for us awkward T1 types??



I think any time that suits you best is fine.

Hopefully, others will join in too so we can start building up a good picture of how different breads affect each of us.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well Andy I done trials myself in finding which bread is most suitable in keeping my bg stable postprandial and those with a low-gi value come out tops every-time, standard white and brown breads will undoubtedly produce spikes 1-2 hours eating as I am sure you will find.  I'll watching this thread with interest!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 2, 2010)

Well here goes with Burgen, but first some caveats...


T1 on insulin. 
Usual lunchtime ratio is around 1u:10g carbs rounded up to nearest 10g 
I often wait 10-20 minutes before eating (which I didn't today to avoid confusion with any other results posted).
No butter on the bread but I did have a coffee with a tiny bit of milk
Went bit low at 10.45 this morning. Treated with Lucozade so should all be done and dusted (though probably the hypo in itself casts doubt over the 'test'!)

82g Burgen Soya and Linseed bread (two medium slices). Est carbs (based on the info on the packet) 25g.

3u Humalog (in left thigh)

12.45pm = 7.5mmol/L
1.45pm = 11.3mmol/L (this is why I usually wait before eating!) 
2.45pm = 9.4mmol/L
3.45pm = 4.9mmol/L (after 5 minute walk to chemist)


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 1, 2011)

*Burgen - Soya & Linseed*

I decided to do a Burgen, for comparison purposes (and because I've never had it before).

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 21g

*Before* : 4.4mmol/L
*1 hr* : 6.4mmol/L
*2 hr* : 4.7mmol/L

An interesting result, I think. I will probably redo the test some time, but rather than keeping the overall weight the same (70g) I might try keeping the carb content the same instead.

Taking into account that the carb content was lower than the seeded granary, Burgen would seem to give a higher 1hr peak.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2011)

Those results are perfectly acceptable Andy and obviously Burgen bread has a minimal impact on your blood glucose readings up until the 2 hour mark, perhaps next time test also at 3 and 4 hours also.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 2, 2011)

toby said:


> Those results are perfectly acceptable Andy and obviously Burgen bread has a minimal impact on your blood glucose readings up until the 2 hour mark, perhaps next time test also at 3 and 4 hours also.



Unfortunately, the 3hr and 4hr tests would run in to my normal lunch time and I'm not going to forego that for anything! 

I don't anticipate anything odd happening though and would expect my levels to continue to drop (or stay the same-ish) at the 3 and 4 hours marks anyway.

Just to let everyone know. My February test will be for white bread (holding my nose and thinking of England time, I think!). The rest will be used in a bread and butter pudding (not good enough for my fine local feathered and web-footed friends).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive been thinking I should rerun my test. Lunch today was basically 2 slices of Burgen (carb wise) and it gave very different response to the numbers I posted earlier.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 16, 2011)

I've just decided, in honour of donnarob, that the march test will be a wholemeal bread.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've just decided, in honour of donnarob, that the march test will be a wholemeal bread.



Nooooo - don't do it Andy! I feel sure your BS will rocket!


----------



## donnarob (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Andy, I've just tested again and my levels for the day have been:- 

5.8, 7.1 9.6, 8.4 5.8, 4.8 and now 3.9!  

Donna


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 16, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've just decided, in honour of donnarob, that the march test will be a wholemeal bread.



just as long as you make april's test a WHOLE BAGUETTE!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 1, 2011)

White bread test tomorrow from 10:00am! Bleh!!

Andy


----------



## macast (Feb 1, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> White bread test tomorrow from 10:00am! Bleh!!
> 
> Andy



don't do it Andy!!!!!





omg.... all in the name of science


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 1, 2011)

macast said:


> don't do it Andy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confident that the quantity I'm going to scoff is not going to do me any harm. I'm also not going to repeat the experiment.

You never know, it might even disprove the fact that white bread is considered 'bad' (but I suspect not!)


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 32.5g

*Before* : 4.4 mmol/L
*1 hr* : 
*2 hr* :


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2011)

Will be interested to see this one works out Andy. I've had some confusingly contrary results from both low and high GI foods recently.


----------



## macast (Feb 2, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.
> 
> *Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only
> 
> ...




hope you are still feeling ok Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

macast said:


> hope you are still feeling ok Andy



Mmmmmmm. White bread ....... 

Bleh!

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 32.5g

*Before* : 4.4 mmol/L
*1 hr* : 6.8 mmol/L
*2 hr* :

Not as high as could be expected. Perhaps I'm on the way down already? Might need 30min checks in future? (checks test strip supply)!


----------



## macast (Feb 2, 2011)

now that has really surprised me!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

macast said:


> now that has really surprised me!!!



"Fake diabetic! I'm a fake diabetic!!"


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 32.5g

*Before* : 4.4 mmol/L
*1 hr* : 6.8 mmol/L
*2 hr* : 8.2 mmol/L

Interesting! Might have missed the peak? I'm going to have to test at 3hrs too, I think.

Andy 

p.s. I think this goes to show that white bread is a definite no no for me!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting readings Andy, did you have plain white bread or did you have it buttered or as part of a sandwich?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

toby said:


> Interesting readings Andy, did you have plain white bread or did you have it buttered or as part of a sandwich?



It was straight plain bread. Mmmmm tasty (not).

I was going to test at 1.5 hrs, but the sodding phone rang. I'm now going to test once more at 3hrs and see where I am before having lunch and going for a nice recuperative walk.

Andy


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2011)

Still not bad Andy and I expected a bigger rise, but just the same stick with wholemeal seeded bread as its better for you.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.

*Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only

*Time* : 10:00am
*Weight* : 70g
*Carbs* : 32.5g

*Before* : 4.4 mmol/L
*1 hr* : 6.8 mmol/L
*2 hr* : 8.2 mmol/L
*3 hr* : 7.2 mmol/L

Sigh! On the way down now. I haven't tested that high since 28th June, 2hrs after an evening meal.

Granted that it was only a single test and I don't know where the peak was, but it was clearly a much poorer result than the burgen or my seeded granary. Nice to see conventional thinking validated once in a while!

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

toby said:


> Still not bad Andy and I expected a bigger rise, but just the same stick with wholemeal seeded bread as its better for you.



No argument from me on that score. I much prefer my seeded granary loaf.


----------



## Mumlé (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still looking for the high BG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You mean that measly 8.2??????????????????

&*&*$*(&%(*&$(*&*&?

Guess we have a LONG way to go
hahaha
gotta see the funny side





Andy HB said:


> Right! Time for the Warburton's crusty white test.
> 
> *Diabetes* : Type 2 - Diet/Exercise Only
> 
> ...


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 3, 2011)

charlotteking2001 said:


> You mean that measly 8.2??????????????????



 Yup - Id settle for 8.2 as well. 

Its all relative, as they say


----------



## donnarob (Mar 4, 2011)

Andy, 

I found some rye bread in the shops and it stated on the packet that it was wholegrain with sunflower seeds.  34 carbs per 100 grams. 

I  had a slice with a poached egg for breakfast one hour ago and I've just tested. 

Before breakfast fasting b/g was 6.8
1 hour after breakfast b/g was 7.3 

Will let you know what it is after 2 hrs.  

If it's okay, at last, some bread to soak up my beloved poached eggs! 

Donna


----------



## FM001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Multiseed breads such as Burgen have the lowest gi value and less inclined to cause spikes as they are broken down more slowly than tradition white and wholemeal breads.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 4, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Yup - Id settle for 8.2 as well.
> 
> Its all relative, as they say



For me 8.2 is high. In comparison, I am normally in the 5's and 6's 2hrs after a meal.

For someone else who maybe doesn't produce quite so much insulin or whose insulin resistance is higher, that number will be much higher for them.

So, yes, it is relative and such readings should always be put in context.

Andy


----------



## am64 (Mar 4, 2011)

has anyone tested VOGEL yet ? they do not add any sugar to the mix and its really dense almost like cake ...very yummy


----------



## macast (Mar 4, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I was going to test at 1.5 hrs, but the sodding phone rang.
> Andy



did you know that you don't HAVE to answer it?  there is no 'go directly to jail and do not collect ?200'.....


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 4, 2011)

macast said:


> did you know that you don't HAVE to answer it?  there is no 'go directly to jail and do not collect ?200'.....



Ah! But it was the work phone. Can't ignore that one.


----------



## macast (Mar 4, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Ah! But it was the work phone. Can't ignore that one.



I'll let you off then   suppose you HAVE to answer a work phone


----------

